# Sher-Kem enamel



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What kind of finish is Sher-Kem enamel from Sherwin Williams. There doesn't seem to be very much info online.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> What kind of finish is Sher-Kem enamel from Sherwin Williams. There doesn't seem to be very much info online.


Are any of these the products you are inquiring about?
Raven Black ......................... F75BC14 
Extra White Base ................. F75WC7 
Deep Base ........................... F75WC8
Ultra Deep Base ................... F75CC2 
Implement Orange ............... F75EC9 
Equipment Blue .................... F75LC14
International Red .................. F75RC7 
Enviro Green ........................ F75GC19 
Implement Yellow ................. F75YC18
Equipment Yellow ................ F75YC19 
Semi-Gloss Black ................. F75BC17 
Low Gloss Ultra Deep Base.......F75TC1 

All these are a high gloss enamels in the Sher Kem lineup. They are a direct-to-metal coating designed to give a factory applied finish and provide the brilliant color and performance required by the large agricultural and construction equipment and trailer manufacturers. It can also be used in the general metal finishing market when a premium, long lasting finish is needed. 

If the above is not what you was looking for, do you have a Rex number? If so, I might can look it up for you. There are several enamels that are used in finishing, electronics, agriculture, metal and machine markets.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Did you "google it"? The manufacturer's spec sheet is posted and seems to have quite a bit of info. As I recall, its a catalyzed finish for metals. You could also contact the manufacturer. They should be able to answer all your questions.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

HowardAcheson said:


> Did you "google it"? The manufacturer's spec sheet is posted and seems to have quite a bit of info. As I recall, its a catalyzed finish for metals. You could also contact the manufacturer. They should be able to answer all your questions.


It doesnt have to be catalyzed, but it will improve the product. 

I did find the same info online here:
http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=F75CC2

However, if thats not the right product your asking about, let me know.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> Are any of these the products you are inquiring about?
> Raven Black ......................... F75BC14
> Extra White Base ................. F75WC7
> Deep Base ........................... F75WC8
> ...


Probably the base finishes so they could be tinted to a custom color is what I would be interested in. I just can't tell from the web site if it's an alkyd or quick dry enamel or what. What I was looking for is a cheaper alternative to automotive finishes for use on agricultural equipment. The last tractor I painted I used Dupont Nason and it was 200 buck a gallon for this creamed colored paint. Then after all that I wasn't impressed with the durability so it was a big waste of money. At least the Nason is colorfast, it just rubs off easy.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Probably the base finishes so they could be tinted to a custom color is what I would be interested in. I just can't tell from the web site if it's an alkyd or quick dry enamel or what. What I was looking for is a cheaper alternative to automotive finishes for use on agricultural equipment. The last tractor I painted I used Dupont Nason and it was 200 buck a gallon for this creamed colored paint. Then after all that I wasn't impressed with the durability so it was a big waste of money. At least the Nason is colorfast, it just rubs off easy.


Check out this line, Kem Aqua 400 waterbourne enamel. They are alkyd enamels, although you may have to ask about tinting at your local commercial store:

http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=F75B550

You may also have to use the E61G520 primer for best results.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know. I'm kind of allergic to waterborne finishes. :laughing:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't know. I'm kind of allergic to waterborne finishes. :laughing:


:boxing:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

After my experiences with a paint called Environ sold by Anchor Paint in Oklahoma I could never bring myself to use a water based paint again for something important.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> After my experiences with a paint called Environ sold by Anchor Paint in Oklahoma I could never bring myself to use a water based paint again for something important.


Ahhhh. All "Sher Kem" enamels are water reducible........

Look into these and tell me what you think:

http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=F75LC2

http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=F77B701


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> Ahhhh. All "Sher Kem" enamels are water reducible........
> 
> Look into these and tell me what you think:
> 
> ...


According to the data sheet the Sher Kem Enamel CC-B32 is thinned with naphtha. Since it had a catalyst available for it I was hoping it was a type of urethane. 

I have used Sherwin Williams quick dry enamel but I can't remember which one. I hadn't used it long enough to get a feel for the durability. At the time I was using only white and black and the white paint had a blue or gray tint to it and my customer wanted it to be pure white. That's when I started to buy paint from Anchor. Their paint was white. 

For my needs now I need one that is colorfast as well as abrasion resistant. I need to paint a kubota tractor again that is should be orange but after four years is peach colored. The last time I painted it I used Valspar tractor paint and you could see if fading almost daily.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> According to the data sheet the Sher Kem Enamel CC-B32 is thinned with naphtha. Since it had a catalyst available for it I was hoping it was a type of urethane.


Your absolutely right, and it is a urethane. The book I have for some reason did not have that one and some others in it, possibly someone took them out of the book. I grabbed one of my coworkers books and there it was. lol

I think you will be good with that one or the 2 I listed above.....


----------



## firstdhee (Apr 21, 2015)

nice post


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> Your absolutely right, and it is a urethane. The book I have for some reason did not have that one and some others in it, possibly someone took them out of the book. I grabbed one of my coworkers books and there it was. lol
> 
> I think you will be good with that one or the 2 I listed above.....


I was about 90 percent sold on the Sher Kem and it being a urethane does it for me.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I was about 90 percent sold on the Sher Kem and it being a urethane does it for me.


Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> Let us know how it turns out!


This is where I'm at now. I repainted the hood about a year ago because of a falling limb is the reason for the difference. From left to right is fresh paint, one year old paint, five year old paint on a Kubota tractor.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Does that tractor stay outside all year round???


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes,we've used it.....isn't significantly "better" than any of the nicer industrial enamels.No biggy there.


Reason for post was about using a catalyzer.The isso stuff is deadly,like real deadly.BUT,getting past that with proper booths and vent systems.........what you won't see in the tech sheets is how bloomin thick you can spray with it.No,this isn't about "fine" finishes.It's about spraying equipment.

The stuff when sprayed with a 1.8,and could even go a bit larger.....and really play with your air #'s.It will cover beautifully.Two coats and you're done.Heck,spray a "tack coat"...hit the recoat window,just right,along with temp and ONE coat will do it.The catalysts work that well.We use Naptha as a reducer,and really try to hit the temps spot on.....talking +- 5-10 degrees.

Temps are NOT just about the booth.The actual temp of the part is critical if you're going to get predictable and more importantly,repeatable results......this is when we're going for thick,one/two coats and it's out the door.Which,is the nature of equipment painting.Good luck,be careful.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Randy: The tractor is kept outdoors all year long however my place is heavily wooded so it's in the shade most of the day. I know it's just an oil based enamel but I've never seen any paint fade as bad as this Valspar tractor paint. 

BWSmith: I realize the catalyst is an isocyanate hardener so I need an air supplied respirator to spray it. The Nason I worked with is the same way. I'm sure I can spray it just fine. What would be good to know at this point is how colorfast the Sher Kem enamel is.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Randy: The tractor is kept outdoors all year long however my place is heavily wooded so it's in the shade most of the day. I know it's just an oil based enamel but I've never seen any paint fade as bad as this Valspar tractor paint.
> 
> BWSmith: I realize the catalyst is an isocyanate hardener so I need an air supplied respirator to spray it. The Nason I worked with is the same way. I'm sure I can spray it just fine. What would be good to know at this point is how colorfast the Sher Kem enamel is.


Ive never seen a paint fade that quickly.
However, why not just spray an automotive base coat clear coat system? Although the enamel is a great product, i doubt it would outlast base coat clear in the sun and weather.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Auto paint is WAY more UV,"colorfast".......but,won't take the abuse that an enamel will,if.....we're beating on both with say,an adj wrench.....and worse,much worse.

And for the record,I simply love auto urethane's.Barry,at SPI ranks right up there with some of my all time heroes.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> Ive never seen a paint fade that quickly.
> However, why not just spray an automotive base coat clear coat system? Although the enamel is a great product, i doubt it would outlast base coat clear in the sun and weather.


I've never seen a paint fade that quickly either. It was just a easy fit. I bought a prepackaged tractor paint that exactly matches the color it's suppose to be. I just hate to go the expense of an automotive paint on that tractor. It's 28 years old and I don't know how long I can keep it going. I was just looking for something a little better that would maybe last as long as the tractor will.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I've never seen a paint fade that quickly either. It was just a easy fit. I bought a prepackaged tractor paint that exactly matches the color it's suppose to be. I just hate to go the expense of an automotive paint on that tractor. It's 28 years old and I don't know how long I can keep it going. I was just looking for something a little better that would maybe last as long as the tractor will.


Makes sense!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For tractors I like Valspar*

Tractor Supply used to carry Valspar, but no longer...:thumbdown:
I've painted my John Deere bucket and implements with it and it doesn't fade and is remarkably durable. I used the Regal Red on a Wheelhorse and had great results.

Amazon has it:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Avalspar%20tractor%20paint

and EBay:
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/valspar-tractor-paint


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Tractor Supply used to carry Valspar, but no longer...:thumbdown:
> I've painted my John Deere bucket and implements with it and it doesn't fade and is remarkably durable. I used the Regal Red on a Wheelhorse and had great results.
> 
> Amazon has it:
> ...


I hate to say it but the Valspar Tractor and Implement paint is the paint I used on the Kubota I'm having trouble with fading.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*fading Valspar...*

First off, you are in Texas where the sun beats up any finish, except white... maybe? 

second, did you use the hardener with it? That makes it more durable, but I don't know about fading.

thirdly, reds tend to fade more rapidly than other colors, or so I understand.

I did use some rattle can Valspar John Deere Green that turned a weird blue .....:blink:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes I'm in Texas however my place is heavily wooded where the paint doesn't get a lot of sun. I did use the hardener with it. You are right the color red is much more likely to fade. Green is one of the least likely to fade. It might be one reason John Deere choose that color.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Whites can fade rather easily.

Who is this Valspar that you speak of?
LOL


----------



## jdavidc85 (1 mo ago)

I realize this is an old thread but for any that are reading up on this the best Sherwin-Williams product to use on any type of metal is a two-part epoxy paint called macro poxy I work for the oil pipeline and we have miles and miles of above ground steel assets which we do every three years with the macro poxy And it never needs it in three years with no maintenance in no shade and outdoors in northern Ohio right on Lake Erie I painted one of my gooseneck trailers with it and it’s been nine years and it’s gorgeous a true coating that is like dipping it in liquid diamonds


----------

